# Unbox TiVo App Needs "My Unbox Library" Option



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The Amazon Unbox app on TiVo would be a lot more useful to me if it had a "My Unbox Library" option which would show me the list of items that I own and allow me to start downloading any of them.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

This would be a smart addition. right now the only way to see what one's bought is to go online to unbox.

[NG]Owner


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree, I would also like this feature.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Agreed. I got a note (email? who can remember) telling me one download didn't complete and to go online to download it again. I went online but by the time I did, I couldn't remember which movie it was, and my list gave no hints.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

I would also like a "Wishlist" feature that I could choose right from my Tivo. So, when I'm browsing movies, I could add them right to my Wishlist, then buy or rent them later (from my Tivo) when I'm looking for something to watch.


----------

